# Highside's work in progress



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I suppose I should say that this AV addiction keeps my equipment in an ever revolving door but I think I've finally got some equipment that I may keep for a awhile. That is until I can convince my wife to let me get a 1080p projector to replace my aging 720p.:spend:

Home Theater:

Panasonic AE-900U projector
Onkyo TS-XR805 AVR
Monster Reference PowerCenter HTS 3500 MK II
OPPO OPDV971H Up converting DVD player
Sony BDP-S370 Blu Ray player
Accurian ATSC Digital OTA Receiver
Polk Audio RT800i Fronts
Polk Audio CS400i Center
Polk Audio FXi5 Surrounds
SVS-PB12NSD Subwoofer
All Monoprice cables
Canare Star-Quad speaker cables

Living Room:

Sony KDL-46VL150 LCD
Samsung 5500C Blu Ray player
Monoprice Cables
Old School PS2:T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice setup Rob. Do you have any kind of gaming system?

Matteo


----------



## bjornj (Oct 14, 2020)

onkyo model no. Tx -sr 805 is this å 10 euro **** amp or å 300euro ok amp?


----------

